# is Iams cat food bad?



## carlos (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I feed my three fur babys Iams food and they love it,but i read online somewhwere that its bad for cats and some cats have died from it! I am really shocked to hear that and now i am afraid that i'll do more damage then good to my cats with this food.Has anybody heard anything about this? What are you feeding your baby's? I know that whiskas is not good either,as it contains too much corn,which cats cannot digest proper,and not enough meat..


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm not sure what you read. ANY dry food is bad for them and can eventually contribute to all sorts of problems like diabetes, kidney disease, etc. See the sticky at the top of this forum for all the reasons why it's NOT recommended.

As for Iams canned . . . well, it's better than the dry. But it's still not a great food. Whiskas and such is pretty much crap. 

The better canned foods will not be available in the grocery store, and most aren't available at PetStupid and such places either. Look for smaller pet supply stores in your area or order online at http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/ .

The brands I recommend are EVO 95% meat formulas and Wellness CORE. You want a food that is grain-free and contains none or very little stuff OTHER than meat.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Iams is pretty much corn based and honestly I wouldn't feed it to my pets. Cats are carnivores and aren't made to process and use corn. When choosing a pet food, you want to look at the first 5 ingredients, ideally you want meats listed, not grains.

If it is an option wet food is always better than dry, even lower quality wet.

I personally feed mostly homemade raw to my male cats, my females get mostly wet (grain-free) and some dry, with grains.

Leslie


----------

